# A candle for Luke



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

*Today at 2pm Cathy and Nigel say Goodbye to their precious little boy Luke

Some of the IUI Girls/Friends/turned IVF/BFP wanted to be able to show their support and send thoughts to them all, so we have decided we will all light candles for Luke at 8pm this evening. Luke means 'light' so it seems a fitting tribute to such a brave little trooper.

kj x*


----------



## kee888 (Aug 12, 2004)

kj what a lovely fitting tribute have you spoke to cathy and family how are they hun or has anyone spoke to them am so thinking of them all p.s i will be lighting a candle xxxx


----------



## daycj (May 11, 2004)

What a wonderful idea.  I will light a candle for little Luke and his brave family.  xxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

I'll be at work but will take my break at 8pm to think of Luke and his lovely family xxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

I ditto that Julie   Thanks Kj   

Just wanted to say to all of you lovlies that I will be thinking of all of us later today,its very moving to know we are all far apart but will be doing something symbolic together if you know what I mean!! Its going to be v.emotional.

My mum has bought me a lovely Lavender candle and its lovely and big so it will burn all night.

Love you all,your all fantastic  

Kelly x


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Hello all

Got my lovely candle for little Luke ready on the window sill waiting for 8 pm.

I feel so lucky to be part of such a warm and supportive group of friends. Cathy i hope that you can feel the love and care coming from us today/tonight and in the future....

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sweet Pea (Mar 13, 2006)

My candle will be lit for little Luke
x


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

I will be lighting my candle tonight.


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

I will be thinking of Luke at 8pm, as at work


----------



## shiningstar (Aug 2, 2005)

I will be lighting a candle for Luke and thinking of his wonderfull family.


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

my candle will be lit for luke tonight too

petal xxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

what a lovely idea kj  

my candle will be shining brightly

rest in peace Luke  God bless

xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Thinking of you all......especially dearest Luke.

With much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

My candle is burning away, reminding me of the fight of such a brave little boy and his wonderful family.

Sleep soundly precious Luke.

XXX


----------



## Miss Jules (May 9, 2005)

My candle is lit - love to Cathy and Nigel and special blessings to Luke.

Jules
xxxxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

Dearest little Luke

*GONE TOO SOON*
*by Michael Jackson*

Like A Comet 
Blazing 'Cross The Evening Sky 
Gone Too Soon

Like A Rainbow
Fading In The Twinkling Of An Eye
Gone Too Soon

Shiny And Sparkly
And Splendidly Bright
Here One Day
Gone One Night

Like The Loss Of Sunlight
On A Cloudy Afternoon
Gone Too Soon

Like A Castle
Built Upon A Sandy Beach
Gone Too Soon

Like A Perfect Flower
That Is Just Beyond Your Reach
Gone Too Soon

Born To Amuse, To Inspire, To Delight
Here One Day
Gone One Night

Like A Sunset
Dying With The Rising Of The Moon
Gone Too Soon

thinking of you as your candle burns as brightly as the memories of you will for Mummy, Daddy and Grace

kj x


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

I have lit my candle  http://www.gratefulness.org/candles/message.cfm?l=eng&cid=1691533


----------



## Sally W (Sep 19, 2005)

I lit a candle for brave little luke.....
I will say a little prayer for Cathy, DH and Grace tonight.
RIP Luke
Love Sallyx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Oh KJ that's beautiful    

Candles burning brightly right across the land
Sleep peacefully baby Luke, such a brave little man xx

xxx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Sleep peacefully little one and know how much you are forever loved.

Cathy, Nigel and Grace so much in our thoughts and I hope that our love and support is reaching you and you know how much we care deeply for you all and all that you are enduring at this time.

Always
Holly C xxx


----------

